# Using Vermiculite in my egg box



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I am using vermiculite to incubate my eggs. 

Can anyone instruct me on how to prepare it? I followed my previous instructions telling me to pour hot water over the amount required, leave to soak for 10 minutes, pour excess water away and squeeze the rest until damp but not wet. After doing this I found that when put in the incubator water drops were forming on the lid and it was really wet inside. I have tried the method again using less water but the water drops still form. Are there any other methods of preparing vermiculite where is doesnt end up causing so much condensation. I know there should be slight condensation a steamed look to the tub but not wet.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

drops will form, you will want to put some sort of fabric or kitchen towl over them so the droplets dont fall on the eggs

im using a pair of boxer shorts hehe


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

mrcarlxx said:


> drops will form, you will want to put some sort of fabric or kitchen towl over them so the droplets dont fall on the eggs
> 
> im using a pair of boxer shorts hehe


HAHA. How often do you change your boxers?:lol2:

Im having to take the lid off everyday at least twice and shake the lid. But will that damage my eggs keeping on taking them out of the incubator and taking the lid off?


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

**** said:


> HAHA. How often do you change your boxers?:lol2:
> 
> Im having to take the lid off everyday at least twice and shake the lid. But will that damage my eggs keeping on taking them out of the incubator and taking the lid off?


i dont know, i am airing mine everyday, as my eggs have swollen, but i think mine have swollen natrually because i have taken them out and sprinkled dry vermiculite and placed them back but they have not shrunk yet


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

mrcarlxx said:


> i dont know, i am airing mine everyday, as my eggs have swollen, but i think mine have swollen natrually because i have taken them out and sprinkled dry vermiculite and placed them back but they have not shrunk yet


 
I might try and make a more dry mixture then try your boxer shorts idea. Or something similar anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

**** said:


> I might try and make a more dry mixture then try your boxer shorts idea. Or something similar anyway.
> 
> Cheers.


slightly dry is better than them being to wet : victory:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

try this, it worked great for me  Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs : victory:


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

53bird said:


> try this, it worked great for me Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs : victory:


I have this book marked but at the moment I am using vermiculite rather than perilite. I cant seem to get hold of any nearby.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

you can get it from most garden centers, or ebay, works great. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JAB-Perlite-S...rden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item3360af83ba


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

I am using vermiculate myself & has worked great for me.

I took two bowls, put the amount of vermiculate you need in one bowl, put some water in doesn't have to be hot, just enough water to soak the vermiculate.
Using your hands mix it round make sure its all wet, then handful by handful squeeze the water out putting it in the second bowl.
When you squeeze it there should be NO excess water, you what it to just clump together. If rather then clumping together it breaks away in your hand its to dry.

Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------

